# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #125 Do not be a Black List.

## Admin

Aphorism #125 Do not be a Black List.

It is a sign of having a tarnished name to concern oneself with the ill-fame of others. Some wish to hide their own stains with those of others, or at least wash them away: or they seek consolation therein--Âtis the consolation of fools. They must have bad breath who form the sewers of scandal for the whole town. The more one grubs about in such matters, the more one befouls oneself. There are few without stain somewhere or other, but it is of little known people that the failings are little known. Be careful then to avoid being a registrar of faults. That is to be an abominable thing, a man that lives without a heart. 


More...

----------

